# My Calendar Girls



## aggieterpkatie (Jan 6, 2011)

I submitted a few pics for a Grazers Network Calendar and one got used! It's not the big main pic, it's a small side picture, but still I'm happy!  I'm easy to please, can you tell?


----------



## glenolam (Jan 6, 2011)

Congratulations!!


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 6, 2011)

Congrats!   

It is very exciting.  I felt the same when my Jo Jo was Mr. April in the Greyhound Calendar last year.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Jan 6, 2011)

jodief100 said:
			
		

> It is very exciting.  I felt the same when my Jo Jo was Mr. April in the Greyhound Calendar last year.


Very cool!


----------



## bluebirdsnfur (Jan 6, 2011)

Congradulations to you both!


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Jan 6, 2011)

Congrats!!! Thats great!! How exciting for you guys!!!


----------



## rockdoveranch (Jan 6, 2011)

Very VERY COOL!  Congrats!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Jan 7, 2011)

That's neat!    Looks like you needed to be quick snapping the photo too, that ob wasn't giving you another chance to get it right!


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Jan 7, 2011)

n.smithurmond said:
			
		

> That's neat!    Looks like you needed to be quick snapping the photo too, that ob wasn't giving you another chance to get it right!


I know! She came running over to see if I was going to feed her anything.


----------



## rockdoveranch (Jan 7, 2011)

> I know! She came running over to see if I was going to feed her anything.


Funny!  That happens to us with our sheep, cats and chickens.  

Our horse however, like most horses, stands looking at her feed bowl waiting for food to miraculously appear.


----------

